# Very large aquarium video



## Reuben (15 Nov 2013)

Not planted I know, but thought people might like.


----------



## Reuben (15 Nov 2013)

not sure whale sharks etc should be in any aquarium though.


----------



## prdad (15 Nov 2013)

Wouldnt fancy doing a 50% water change on that. I wonder how they feed the whale sharks. Quite specialised filter feeders arnt they?


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Nov 2013)

ummm, nice video and thanks for sharing an' all, but to be honest I think you're right...not liking this at all...*whale shark* (_Rhincodon typus_) is a vulnerable species and should be out there in their natural habitat, doing what they do best…mating with other whale shark dudes and producing more little biggest extant fish in the world...but perhaps they've been incarcerated on scientific grounds


----------

